# G519 Hubs



## BemFan176 (Jun 9, 2021)

Hi I'm searching for G519 Hubs 36-10s preferred front and Rear needed. Would consider full rim sets as well if someone has something they could part with please let me know! 

Thanks!


----------



## Mercian (Jun 12, 2021)

Hi, @BemFan176 

I'd like to wish you best of luck to find originals.

Since you are building a replica, perhaps a cheaper and more available option for the front Eclipse hub would be a Bendix K. These are effectivly the same hub, but postwar. They were used on Cycletrucks, and come in 36-10 and 36-11. By the time they've been painted, you wouldn't be able to tell the difference.

Morrow hubs are available in 36-11 too.

Incidentally, it is usually possible to put 10 guage spokes through 11 guage hub holes.

Here's some recent adverts on CABE for them:









						Cycle Truck BENDIX Model K 36 hole front HUB 36-11 | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

Very nice original Bendix Model K 36 hole hub. Marked 36-11, Threaded axle and cones.  $135 shipped.




					thecabe.com
				












						FS Bendix model k 36-10 | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

I have a NOS Bendix mod. K 36-10 .120 gauge spokes 36 hole missing thru axel asking 125.00 obo plus the ride




					thecabe.com
				












						Reduced - Cycle Truck Front Wheel | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

Cycle Truck Front Wheel Bendix Model K Hub Lightly used Freshly cleaned and greased Was $200, now $150 local, $180 shipped




					thecabe.com
				




I hope this gives you some more ideas.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Goldslinger (Jun 17, 2021)

I used a 13g black out hub . That was a little rusty and drilled it out . Using a titanium coated drill bit. I had to drill it really slow because the hub is very hard. I think I use a bit just a little bigger. And worked my way up until I got the right size. I drilled a couple of them. I might have used a concrete bit also. SLOW is the key. 
My bike is not restored yet so it is a perfect patina match.
 I missed one on EBay a couple of months ago it was perfect date for mine. I wish I would have ponied up for it . They don’t come up often with the right date. 
I used a bendix k and an old rusty Morrow to build a set for a tribute Navy bike . They will pass the 5 foot test. Used some 10g spokes from eBay and wahla. I think I have $150 ish in the complete set. I will take some pictures one of these evenings.


----------



## Goldslinger (Jun 17, 2021)

I still need some of the right pieces, but it is coming along.


----------

